# 1964 Rear wheel opening patch panel



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone know how close the rear wheel opening patch panel for the 1964-1965 Chevelle is to the 1964 Tempest? These panels do not seem to exist for the Pontiacs and I do not want to replace the entire quarter panels.

Phil


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you have a AMES catalog, cause they carry patch panels for 64's??..Don't think Chevelle would work I think they were flater!!..Les


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> Do you have a AMES catalog, cause they carry patch panels for 64's??..Don't think Chevelle would work I think they were flater!!..Les


Les, I checked the on-line Ames catalogue and don't see what I am looking for. I am looking for the outer wheel well lip patch panel. Can you give me the part number so I can check again?

Thanks,

Phil

P.S. The Year One Chevelle equivalent can be seen here http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/fbshopmain2.asp?pid=DU298LHRH&c=0&e=0&hid=020AC48245&cat=0&trk=


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

*outer wheel well lip patch panel* Nope Ames doesn't do just the lip panel in 64!! Checked my Year One catalog and they are just showing that panel for 68-69 models same as Ames. I'm thinking if it was same as Chevelle, Year One would have it listed in both places so it must not be same..Les


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> *outer wheel well lip patch panel* Nope Ames doesn't do just the lip panel in 64!! Checked my Year One catalog and they are just showing that panel for 68-69 models same as Ames. I'm thinking if it was same as Chevelle, Year One would have it listed in both places so it must not be same..Les


Has anyone tried adapting/modifying the Chevelle panel for a Tempest?

Phil


----------

